# FITCHBURG , MA Iver Johnson show and Swap Meet JUNE 21



## ivrjhnsn

Greetings  fellow CABE members , 

     There will be an Iver Johnson show at the Fitchburg Historical Society starting on Saturday June 21 . It will be set up for a month , during the Historical Society's normal operating hours . Please come check it out .  8 a.m. til 4 p.m.

     We are also trying to put on a Swap Meet the same day in downtown Fitchburg  . 7a.m. til ?  ,  Possibly a "no charge" to set up event .  What we're looking for is a kinda show of hands on how many people would be interested in setting up . If you'd like to set up , please post on this thread . There will be other events going on at the same time .  A bike rodeo for kids , a hill climb up one of Fitchburg's steepest streets , the Iver Show ,  and hopefully a nice swap meet too .  Mark your calendars for June 21 .
  Thanks,
  Scott


----------



## Handyman

Attached is the Flyer for the show.  We've got a great team of people working on this so it should be an incredible day.  75 Iver Johnson Bikes on display last year!! Go to our new Facebook Page and like it at  https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/FITchburg-RIDES/277960232363396


----------



## catfish

Very Cool !!!!  Maybe this Iver will show up....     Catfish


----------



## theyankeedoodler

catfish said:


> Very Cool !!!!  Maybe this Iver will show up....     Catfish




I'd love to see that in person.  Very nice!


----------



## Handyman

Catfish, That is one awsome Iver..........................we would love to have it in the show!  Help us break last years (75) number of Ivers! Your Iver would be included as part of the inside, 1st floor showroom of the Fitchburg Historical Society.  Great space, and security, and could enjoy the swap while the bike is safe and secure inside.   Consider joining us, contact Scott (ivrjhnsn) or me, Pete (Handyman) for additional info.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bikewhorder

I'd like to go to this. Any chance you guys could work out a tour of the old factory as part of the event?


----------



## Handyman

bikewhorder,  You know that is one great idea...................we may be able to work that out.  Here we are practically right next door to the factory and we didn't even think of that.  Let me make a few calls and I'll see what we can come up with.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish

bikewhorder said:


> I'd like to go to this. Any chance you guys could work out a tour of the old factory as part of the event?




Good idea!


----------



## ivrjhnsn

bikewhorder said:


> I'd like to go to this. Any chance you guys could work out a tour of the old factory as part of the event?




  Hi fellow CABERs . Well it's in the works to have some kind of tour of the Iver Johnson Factory buildings . We are meeting with the owner of the 3 buildings to iron out some details in May . They are not what they used to be , but you'll get to see where it all happened . The time frame for this tour is also under discussion because of the swapmeet going on . 

   Would you be willing to hang around Fitchburg for a little bit in the early afternoon ? Need your feedback .


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Absolutely!


----------



## 66TigerCat

That would be awesome !


----------



## southpier

this could shape up into a great day


----------



## bikewhorder

I'm looking forward to it, thanks for making it happen.


----------



## Handyman

*Iver Johnson Factory Tour*

Hi Cabers,

A tour of the Iver Johnson Factory complex just may happen the day of the "Fitchburg Rides" show and swap.  Scott (Ivrjhnsn) is working on it right now and should bring everyone up to date soon. Hope to see you there.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Danimal

I will be there for sure!


----------



## Handyman

Danimal said:


> I will be there for sure!





..................and Danimal will be bringing one of the best looking Lovell Diamond bikes I've seen.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman

*"FITCHBURG RIDES" Bike Show/Swap with added Iver Johnson Factory Tour*

Hi Cabers,

A tour of the Iver Johnson Factory complex has just been added to the "Fitchburg Rides" show and swap.  Check out our updated flyer.  Hope to see you there! Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Pete & Scott; thank you so much for working on this!!

Great stuff


Cheers!
Wally


----------



## Handyman

theyankeedoodler said:


> Pete & Scott; thank you so much for working on this!!
> 
> Great stuff
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Wally




Thanks Wally.....................hope to see a few of your Ivers at the show!!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Handyman said:


> hope to see a few of your Ivers at the show!!




@ least one of them. The other one we talked about is partially dismantled for restore.  Probably not ready I'm time for the show.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

*Spaces for Swap meet*

We did a walk-thru of Main St , Fitchburg last night to visualize the spaces that can be used for the meet . Set-up will be right on the sidewalks . You'll be able to park your vehicle right there curbside . I will get some pictures later and show you . This event should be pretty cool if all goes as planned . 

  Still working on what kind of tour we will have of the Iver Johnson Factory buildings . At the least , you can see where it is and how it looks compared to the booming hey-day . 

  Scott


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Here are some pics . Main st , Fitchburg . The art wall is the primary vendor section . Park curbside and set up .  And a pic of the Historical Society where the Iver Johnson Bicycle display will be .


----------



## Handyman

*Updated "Fitchburg Rides" Show/Swap Flyer*

Hello All,

Attached is the updated ""Fitchburg Rides" Show/Swap Flyer that lists all the bike events for the day.  WE WANT YOUR IVER JOHNSON BIKE FOR THE SHOW!!  Please notice that the Iver Johnson factory tour is now included and will start at 11:00AM.  Check out the photo's Scott just posted, most all events will center in and around the Historical Society building.  Please contact Scott (ivrjhnsn) or Pete (handyman) or Joel Kaddy (contact info on  flyer) with any questions.  Remember, all vendors can set up free!  Hope to see you!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman

*We Want Your Iver Johnson !! Saturday, June 21*

Good Morning All,

The "FITCHBURG RIDES" show and swap wants your Iver Johnson bikes for our indoor show!  Contact Scott (Ivrjhnsn) or Pete (Handyman) for details.  Help us break last years record of 65 Ivers on display.  

From 8:00AM - 4:00PM, an entire day of bike events! ANY AND ALL BICYCLES ARE WELCOME. Special indoor show area for Iver Johnson bicycles and a beautifully landscaped outdoor fenced-in park area for your show bikes! Large "drive-up" vendor spaces are FREE! Iver Johnson guided factory tour at 11:00AM! Kids bicycle rodeo at 10:00AM with free helmet givaway to all, plus win 1 of 3 new bikes! Wheels-N-Motion BMX stunt team exibition, Noon - 1:30PM, and the "Spring Street Hill Climb" at 1:00PM with 3, $100 prizes!  WOW!!

See More Details at : http://worcester.craigslist.org/bik/4482539259.html
Visit Our Facebook Page At: https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/FITchburg-RIDES/277960232363396


----------



## Handyman

*" Fitchburg Rides" Spring St Hill Climb, Saturday, June 21st*

John Hanley of "Boulder Bikes" invites you to participate in the Fitchburg Rides, Spring Street Hillclimb!  Ride the hill that the famous Erwin "little frenchie" Garbooza trained on to win the 1908 world champion of cycling title.  June 21, 1:00PM start. Three $100 prizes!! See how you stack up against "Little Frenchie".

See "Boulder Bikes" Facebook page at: https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Boulder-Bikes/132373416852600


----------



## ivrjhnsn

*Count Down To Sawp Meet*

Couple more days til the Fitchburg Swap meet. Set up at 7ish right on Main St. Park curbside and sell 100 feet from the Historical Society. NO set up fee for this year.

     Update on the Iver Johnson Factory Tour. We will have limited access to Building 1. Currently occupied by SKY Cycle Salvage used motorcycle parts. This is where  bicycles were assembled and crated for shipping. You will have to walk or drive yourself. It's 3/4 mile from Main St.

    Iver Johnson Exhibit will be open 8-4 on Saturday and will remain there for a month. Viewable when the Society is open.


----------



## Iverider

Or you could RIDE YOUR BIKE!!!

Looking forward to lots and lots of pics!


----------



## scrubbinrims

Looks like a great event and a lot of prep to have it all come together.
I wish I was closer as I have some Ivers that I'd like to display.
Chris


----------



## Iverider

It's only 9.5 hours from Richmond! I could be there in 15...Ugh!


----------



## DonChristie

Swing by Ca and pick me up, Kraut! Roadtrip! Wish i could go! Please take lots o pics!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Krautwaggen said:


> Or you could RIDE YOUR BIKE!!!
> 
> Looking forward to lots and lots of pics!




  Sorry ,,Us New Englanders don't ride our bikes ....lol


----------



## Iverider

I rode my Iver this morning. 

Just shy of 10 miles to work in 48 minutes. 

Average speed 12.1 MPH. 
Top Speed 42.1 MPH 
Elevation gain 551 ft 
Elevation drop 482 ft 

I have a little over 100 miles in for June at this point and probably 1-200 more before the month ends.

Exhilarating!!! Beats the @*(@#% out of coffee in the morning and helps blow off steam after work.  

I could probably bring the average speed up to 15 mph with multiple gears, but what fun would that be?


----------



## ivrjhnsn

*Factory "tour" update*

Okay,, Building 1 is not available for inside viewing , Building 2, which is occupied now by SKY Cycle Salvage(moved from bldg. 1)will have limited inside access, and building 3 may have limited inside access. We can't have visitors roaming around on their own inside so this will be done as a group. 

   Outside, you may roam at your own risk.  I'll have a couple vintage pics of some of the buildings that day to view .  11am Saturday


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Well,,it's going down tomorrow morning whether we like it or not. The swap meet has had some positive response from other sites. A couple people bringing trailers. I hope it turns out awesome!

I'm nervous excited about the exhibit and "tour" . The tour will not be overdone. Just explaining to the best of my knowledge what happened where and what building.
  Nothing has happened yet and I'm exhausted.

 Thank you all!!


----------



## Bri-In-RI

All loaded up and ready to go! See ya'll bright and early 

-Brian


----------



## theyankeedoodler

ivrjhnsn said:


> Just explaining to the best of my knowledge what happened where



Where's shipping & receiving? 

Kidding aside- thanks for setting this up! Car's packed up. I'm stoked up! 

See ya in the morning!


----------



## MOTOmike

OK…. I admit I am a little desperate….. and desperate people do desperate things and I know this is not the WTB section, but…..

If anyone sees a mid teens saddle that would be period correct for my 1915 Iver Johnson truss bridge bike (it's the only part missing to complete it), call me at (708) 341-1481

I included a photo of the bike it is going on.  Apologies for my desperate indiscretion.

Mike
Chicagoland

e-mail:  msreust@comcast.net


----------



## bike

*Which one?*



MOTOmike said:


> OK...If anyone sees a mid teens saddle that would be period correct for my 1915 Iver Johnson truss bridge bike






Thanks to 
Krautwaggen
whe have many choices:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/12259053985/in/set-72157640405643593


----------



## Iverider

Please lost pics of the show in the solid and stolid thread !!!

have fun folks !


----------



## MOTOmike

*1915 IJ Seat*

I believe the bike I have is a 1915 Model 1588 (serial No. 269095) because of the truss bridge I-tab construction.  If I have the year/model correct, the 1915 IJ catalog says it came with a No. 17 Persons Overland saddle.  Other Persons and Troxel saddles were options such as the No. 29 Troxel Easy or the No. 23 Troxel Star.   I am ultimately looking for Persons or Troxel long spring saddle.  

Link to the 1915 IJ seat options thanks to Krautwagen:     https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/12259053985/in/set-72157640405643593

I know there is a seat on ebay now which is a match for the Troxel Eagle Climax (which supposedly was not an option for my bike), but it looks like the chassis has been changed???

Mike










bike said:


> Thanks to
> Krautwaggen
> whe have many choices:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/12259053985/in/set-72157640405643593


----------



## catfish

I hope a few people are taking photos! And that they will post them asap....


----------



## theyankeedoodler

catfish said:


> I hope a few people are taking photos! And that they will post them asap....








Not Ivers.  Just the bike rodeo.  I'm heading up to the historical society in a few. Will get pix....


----------



## Bri-In-RI

Here are some quick cell phone pics 'till the guys with the real cameras post their pics.

BTW...I missed out on the Silver King in the pics by a few moments. Someone actually passed on it at the $400 asking price pefore the next in line scored it for $300 and yes that is a tool box seat


----------



## Bri-In-RI

*More pics*


----------



## Bri-In-RI

*More pics*


----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler

I was made an unofficial Fitchburg administrator for the day


----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## Iverider

Did you guys hear that? My head just exploded as my eyes popped out of it!

great pics Wally! Thanks for posting!


----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler

A Rat Rod


----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler

Going up...


----------



## DonChristie

Damn! That made my day! Iver fever (iber feber) i got! Great shots! More, more!


----------



## catfish

Great photos! Looks like it was a great day and a great turn out. Wish I could have made it to the show.


----------



## Danimal

Great day! Thank you to Pete, Scott, the Historical Society,  and everybody else that made this event possible. 

Somehow I missed the group when they left for the factory tour. Boo.


----------



## Handyman

*"FITCHBURG RIDES" Show and Swap Summary*

WOW!!  Incredible day at the “Fitchburg Rides” show and swap.  Huge attendance at the Iver Show all day long.  Swap meet looked fantastic with a great selection of vendors.  Scott Kinsman did a super job with the factory tour that also drew a substantial crowd, the hill climb was well attended, and the kids rodeo run by Wally Estrella was a highlight with 6 new bikes and helmets for all given away.  The event was so successful we’re fairly sure we will repeat it next year.  I was even able to score an Iver Johnson bike from a random vendor!!  Don’t get too excited, however, about the only thing recognizable on the bike was the badge as all other parts had been swaped out years ago with rusted junk, and the frame was rusted through very badly in several places and is basically not usable.  However, I was happy to get the badge as it was in great condition. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler

Looking down the elevator from 2nd floor


----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## theyankeedoodler

Gun bluing station


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Got a few pennies?


----------



## theyankeedoodler




----------



## Handyman

*Pics of the Iver Johnson Factory Tour by Scott Kinsman Page #1*


----------



## Handyman

*Pics of the Iver Johnson Factory Tour by Scott Kinsman Page #2*


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Tip o'hat too Scott for today.  Thank you Pete!  Kudos to event org Joel K!
Before setting up the bike rodeo course I needed to sweep the parking lot some.  I asked Joel for a push broom.  This is what I got....


City of Fitchburg, Fitchburg Historical Society, Scott, Joel, Pete...'Fitchburg Rides' & Fitchburg Rocks!  I had a great time today! 
CHEERS!


----------



## dfa242

Thanks for all the pics guys - was sorry to have missed the festivities.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

*Thank you Guys !*

I'd like to thank all the people that showed up and made the swap meet happen. Was an awesome sight to see as you came up Main St . Hope everyone sold some stuff and was happy with how it was set up. Comments and suggestion appreciated to make this day better .


----------



## ivrjhnsn

*CAN YOU SAY "Model 90" ??*

When's the last time you've seen a Model 90 line-up ?


----------



## Handyman

*It Just Doesn't Get Any Better Than This.................*


----------



## bike

*OK what was the fresh find of the meet?*

John Q Public bring anything in?

I gotz to know!


----------



## Handyman

*A Few Random Shots of the Swap*


----------



## theyankeedoodler

bike said:


> John Q Public bring anything in?
> 
> I gotz to know!




Only thing Iver related I saw was this 



He didn't seem interested in selling it. More curious on getting info on it.


----------



## bike

*cool*

thanks- good to see at least something fresh show up.


----------



## Bri-In-RI

*Here is a John Q for Ya*



theyankeedoodler said:


> Only thing Iver related I saw was this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't seem interested in selling it. More curious on getting info on it.




The owner of that Iver was Steve, great guy but will not sell anything...trust me I tried! He also was the one to buy this Silver King that showed up mixed in with random road and mountain bikes. Asking price was $400, sold for $300 and from what I can tell was the deal of the day and the kind of score that keeps me logging all these miles and hitting every swap I can. BTW, he also scored that Iver at another swap for $150!


----------



## mike j

Holy guacamole! Wish I had been there too, early !!!.On top of it, that bike has one of those seats. Waiting patiently for the Howe Caverns Show. One of my favorites.


----------



## neighbor

We are only what we are because of our past, bottle that stuff up and preserve it. I WILL NOT miss the next one. 
Thanks for the photos, sorry to miss this event.

The folks who make this happen deserve an award. 

Dave in Concord, NH


----------

